# My puppy whines at everything. How can I stop this?



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

My 9 week old puppy whines a lot as I am told by the people who have met her. She whines when shes in her crate, when she is outside, when she has her harness on, when she sees a leaf, when she is with me, when she is in the car, when she sees her shadow, when she is just sitting there, etc. How can I minimize the whining? The whining is so high pitch that my neighbors keep thinking that I am strangling her.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

It will stop! She's just getting used to things, mine whined a lot for the first few days I had her, how long has she been there? Just distract her, play, make everything fun


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

mego said:


> It will stop! She's just getting used to things, mine whined a lot for the first few days I had her, how long has she been there? Just distract her, play, make everything fun


She has been with me for a week. Her whining is so loud and high pitch that if I have a window open it causes a barking frenzy among the neighborhood dogs.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

TylerK454 said:


> She has been with me for a week. Her whining is so loud and high pitch that if I have a window open it causes a barking frenzy among the neighborhood dogs.


Wow! Have you ruled out anything medical? Maybe she's in some sort of pain?


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

My 11 week old does the same, though probably less...I don't coddle her...she settles down in her crate with her toys...she does a pretty good job of letting me know when she needs to go potty (well, sometimes)...is she used to constantly seeing you, and then whining when she can't? At first it was non-stop here...but she has calmed down quite a bit. I let her run herself ragged with one of my older dogs who loves to play, he wears her out...and she's tired..and quiet...


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

NietzschesMomma said:


> My 11 week old does the same, though probably less...I don't coddle her...she settles down in her crate with her toys...she does a pretty good job of letting me know when she needs to go potty (well, sometimes)...is she used to constantly seeing you, and then whining when she can't? At first it was non-stop here...but she has calmed down quite a bit. I let her run herself ragged with one of my older dogs who loves to play, he wears her out...and she's tired..and quiet...


Well she sees me a lot, I have to keep her in the crate most of the day since she is already a furniture destroyer in training. I tried tying her leash to my belt loop but she just goes on a nonstop whining temper tantrum.


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

mego said:


> Wow! Have you ruled out anything medical? Maybe she's in some sort of pain?


Yeah I took her to the vet and they said she is fine. They just told me I probably have a chronic whiner. :shocked:


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

TylerK454 said:


> Well she sees me a lot, I have to keep her in the crate most of the day since she is already a furniture destroyer in training. I tried tying her leash to my belt loop but she just goes on a nonstop whining temper tantrum.


Mine can see me too, about 1/2 the time...but she has learned to settle down when my back is to her, or I am not directly paying attention to her. Don't get me wrong, WHOA can she scream when she wants to, but it has really lessened. The first couple of nights were pretty bad, but she has gotten a LOT better. Maybe making her realize the difference between HER time with you..and YOUR time without her? (In the meantime, ear plugs!)


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I dont agre with "it will stop" high drive pups whine. Every morning when I let my 13 week out her cage it looks like one of those soldier returning vids, she whines and cries out of joy. licking/biting my face. Shell do the same out of food drive, when i get her food she sounds the same as when i drove her home from the litter like im hanging her by the tail. but when unsure she barks with a deep tone.

Its not ideal but get used to it, I think an ecollar can be used to correct it if its an issue, get training before using it. Also I noticed you said the 9 week old is a furniture destroyer, definitely start some training classes asap. It sounds like itll be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

My pup is 6 months old and he still whines though it has lessened some. But he whines when we do anything new or are in the car, when I pet him... I just always assumed it was a GSD thing.

Best thing to do is ignore and don't coddle or pay extra attention if they're whining... also I'm not against e-collars but I think 9 weeks old is way to young for one!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what did your Vet do to confirm she's a whiner? i would
get a 2nd opinon.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

volcano said:


> I dont agre with "it will stop" high drive pups whine. Every morning when I let my 13 week out her cage it looks like one of those soldier returning vids, she whines and cries out of joy. licking/biting my face. Shell do the same out of food drive, when i get her food she sounds the same as when i drove her home from the litter like im hanging her by the tail. but when unsure she barks with a deep tone.
> 
> *Its not ideal but get used to it, I think an ecollar can be used to correct it if its an issue, get training before using it.* Also I noticed you said the 9 week old is a furniture destroyer, definitely start some training classes asap. It sounds like itll be cheaper in the long run.


:headbang: No, please do NOT even entertain this idea! Some GSDs are just whiners. Some outgrow it when they're more comfortable, some don't. How are you bonding with her if she's in her kennel all day? Sounds like she needs more interaction, more play, more exercise, etc. She needs to become comfortable with you and your family and home. Training classes may be good for her when her vaccines are further along. Grim is very vocal, so I hear whines, groans, grumbles, etc. on top of barks. Have you talked to the breeder about this at all? Does she otherwise appear healthy and energetic?


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

Please don't use an Ecollar on a 9 week old puppy. He's too young, won't understand, and you could cause all sorts of issues. 

Six months is the generally accepted minimum age for Ecollar use.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

GSDs are vocal, some more than others. You need to get her out of the cage and spend more time with her. Your stern tone of voice telling her "no whine" or "hush" when she whines, plus a treat when she stops, will *train* her not to whine, or at least to hush on command. 

I think she's telling you that she wants to spend more time with you and interact with you. GSD pups are high-maintenance and very people-oriented, not content to sit in a corner and contemplate their navel. You should use this time to bond.


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> what did your Vet do to confirm she's a whiner? i would
> get a 2nd opinon.


Yeah I got a second opinion, I got her from the shelter since her mom was found as a stray and very pregnant. The shelter vet told me that and when I went to my own vet, he said that she was a whiner as well.


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jag said:


> :headbang: No, please do NOT even entertain this idea! Some GSDs are just whiners. Some outgrow it when they're more comfortable, some don't. How are you bonding with her if she's in her kennel all day? Sounds like she needs more interaction, more play, more exercise, etc. She needs to become comfortable with you and your family and home. Training classes may be good for her when her vaccines are further along. Grim is very vocal, so I hear whines, groans, grumbles, etc. on top of barks. Have you talked to the breeder about this at all? Does she otherwise appear healthy and energetic?


I did not get her from a breeder, she was a shelter born pup. She is actually very energetic, she plays tag by herself most of the time lol. As far as the shelter vet and my vet has told me, she appears healthy.

I actually think is is bonding with me just fine for the time she is in the kennel. For every hour she is in the crate, she is out for 15-20 minutes playing with me. She sticks to me and my family like glue when she is out of her crate.


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

Also, she doesn't seem to be interested in chewing HER toys but anything that is MINE she goes after.


----------



## Rachel.E (Feb 19, 2013)

she probably won't grow out of it, but it will decrease. Some GSD's just whine a lot, it's how they communicate. My other GSD barely vocalized at all, and she had a really calm, even temperament. My new GSD (about 3.5 months old now) whines A LOT, and has kind of a nervy, excitable temperament. She whines about everything, like you said. Whines in her crate, the car, when she's excited, when she's being petted, etc etc etc. She seems to have different whines for different things, i'm starting to learn the difference between her "bathroom" whine, her "i dont like the car" whine, and all that.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

+1 for it probably will get better, but she won't grow out of it. The best you can do is teach her that it will not get her anything (not even attention) and hope she will extinguish this behavior.

You also have to separate dogs that do it because they learned it gets them what they want and dogs that don't even realize they are leaking (vocalizing, shaking, etc). 

My dog is 3 years old, and we spend a lot of time training. No matter what - he'll always stay a whiner.

Keep her calm, make sure you don't amp her up pass the point that she can handle. And see if you can interest her in other things if she's whining in the crate and such - dogs can't chew (or lick a kong full of peanut butter) AND whine at the same time (but my dog seems to get close by the way LOL )

And, i think its obvious at this point - NO ECOLLAR FOR A 9 WEEK OLD PUPPY!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## i loved my dog too hard (Mar 5, 2013)

From my experiences lower quality gsds seem to whine all the time. My guess is that is just poorly bred.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Both of my GSDs are major whiners. When I pull in the driveway after work it sounds like my entire house is winding up for intergalactic space travel!

Oh, and Jack's "We're about to play ball!" vocalizations are all _kinds_ of crazy...crazy Cute.

I mostly don't acknowledge it, though, because they will quickly get out of hand and take advantage. Trust me, my dogs are NOT starved for attention, as they would lead one to believe. My neighbor sabotages me with my 12-yr old. Whenever she whines and the neighbor is there she will love all over her crooning hush, hush. Not helping, I say again and again. :headbang:

I also have a "Shut It" command. Works best when whispered at the wall :crazy:

This is probably not the same as what your pup is going through right now, but be prepared, the breed is VERY vocal. And they will take you the full range from making you want to SCREAM to ROTFLYAO!

Ah, training.


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

i loved my dog too hard said:


> From my experiences lower quality gsds seem to whine all the time. My guess is that is just poorly bred.


Wow, I think I need to inform a friend of mine who has a dog with an INCREDIBLE pedigree and does tracking/search/rescue/ and more...that her dog was poorly bred...


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

i loved my dog too hard said:


> From my experiences lower quality gsds seem to whine all the time. My guess is that is just poorly bred.


LOL wow, my mind is just too blown to even try and come up with a retort to that extremely ignorant comment.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

i loved my dog too hard said:


> From my experiences lower quality gsds seem to whine all the time. My guess is that is just poorly bred.


UM, yeah. This comment stems from ignorance, guys. According to vets, my guy is "extremely well bred" as well as from breeders other than my own! The PEDIGREE tells you if a dog is well bred, as well as the dog itself. Vocalization tells you it's a GSD!!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

i loved my dog too hard said:


> From my experiences lower quality gsds seem to whine all the time. My guess is that is just poorly bred.


I smell a troll...


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

LoveEcho said:


> I smell a troll...


Could be. Some of the few posts are 'off' and the personal info. is odd.....


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

It did cross my mind as well  I just didn't want someone to read it then ACTUALLY believe it.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

*Train her not to whine.....*

Teach her that the sound of a clicker is good.....
Click, treat, click treat, click, treat.....

When she is in between whines, click and treat. Each time she pauses from whining click and treat........

AFTER she gets the idea, add hush-click-treat. AFTER she understands the word hush, give the command pause for a very short minute then click and treat.

Slowly extend the pause in between the hush command and the click, treat.

After a few weeks, if your timing is good, you can hush and not click and treat after each command. Eventually you can stop giving the click and treat, excpet for once and a while.

This is done in combination with usual obedience training.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Rallhaus said:


> *Train her not to whine.....*
> 
> Teach her that the sound of a clicker is good.....
> Click, treat, click treat, click, treat.....
> ...


That might well work. However, to me it sounds like trying to stop the wind. Whining usually gets better with age. Although... it may turn into other vocalizing. I don't see the issue. I guess personal preference. I prefer my GSDs vocal.


----------

